# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded >  vhdl

## anahita_piroozi

چه کسی modelsim بلده؟
میخوام برنامه توصیف رفتاری مدار تقسیم ممیز شناور رو بنویسم. :خیلی عصبانی:

----------

